# AFMA Misbehaviour



## Micko (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been lurking here for quite a while now, and now I've come across something that has prompted my first post.

I have a 5DMkIII body, 24-105mm f4L, 16-35mm f2.8L and a very recently acquired 70-200mm f2.8L IS II which has replaced my 70-200mm f4L IS lens. I had used Reikan FoCal to do an AFMA adjustment on my older lenses, but have not yet done so for the new 70-200 f2.8. Today was the first time I took the new big zoom out for a day's photography and I couldn't undestand why it didn't seem to be focusing properly when looking at images zoomed in on the camera's LCD. I have just uploaded the day's images onto my PC and had a 100% view of the RAW images. A lot of them were OOF, and I was quite surprised to see non zero values in the AFMA field of the EXIF data. 

The camera identifies the 70-200 f2.8 L IS II correctly in the AFMA menu, and both W/A and Tele settings are still showing as zero. The menu option to adjust by lens is selected, so the camera should NOT have taken it upon itself to apply any AF adjustments to the shots taken with the new lens. There is an AF menu option which reads "All by same amount -8", but I have never selected it. Could this be telling the camera to override the zero values for my new lens because it hadn't been completely registered with the camera?

Has anyone else come across this feature? Is it a bug?

I'm going to delete the AFMA settings for the 70-200 f4L IS, as it's being sold, then run FoCal against the new big zoom tomorrow morning and hope that will sort out the problem for me.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## DanielG. (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had something similar happen to me. My 5D3 suddenly applied +8 AFMA to my 24-105 and forgot its serial number (had definitely entered it correct before).
Luckily I've realized this after one or two shots and switched everything back to normal. The settings for other lenses weren't affected and I have no idea what caused this problem.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I have also had the +8 to all happened to me. Have you got the newest firmware?


----------



## swampler (Sep 15, 2012)

Happened to me once. Thought it must have somehow been me until reading this thread. Were either of you using C mode on the dial?


----------



## Micko (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm on firmware version 1.1.2. I was shooting manual with auto ISO. I also used my 24-105 today, and the shots I took with that are perfectly sharp.


----------



## swampler (Sep 16, 2012)

Forgot to say I was on 1.1.3 at the time.


----------



## jsbraby (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that if the "All by same amount" setting was set, then "Adjust by lens" superseded it for specific lenses. That way if you knew your body was -4 with every lens but a couple, you could set it "in case".

I'm digging through my manuals to see if I actually read that or if I just assumed it behaved that way.


----------



## DanielG. (Sep 16, 2012)

The +8 bug happened with the latest firmware and I think I was in Tv mode.


----------



## Micko (Sep 16, 2012)

The manual is less than perfectly clear about what happens when you have set AFMA for some lenses and not for others.
I would expect that, if you have the "Adjust by lens" option selected, and mount a lens which has not yet had any AFMA registered, then the default option should be to do nothing and NOT apply whatever value may be in the "All by same amount" option.
I don't know for sure how it got set, but as I said above, my camera had a value of -8 set in the "All by same amount" option. I've just set that value back to zero and I have also done the AFMA adjustment on my 70-200 f2.8L. I'll have to make sure that I do the AFMA straight away if or when I get any of the lenses still sitting on my shopping list.
From what others have said, it would appear that very occasionally the camera might not recognise lenses that have previously been registered in the AFMA system.


----------



## drolo61 (Sep 16, 2012)

Micko,
I currently search for the Reikan targets. Decription says, they should have come with my download, but they did not. Do you have the PDFs? If so, could you send them to [email protected]? Thanks and have a great day


----------



## Micko (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi drolo61. The files you want are in a directory called Target Images in the zipped product issue directory delivered by Reikan.


----------

